
Interactive computational neuroscience – part 1, spiking neurons - jterwill
http://jackterwilliger.com/biological-neural-networks-part-i-spiking-neurons/
======
taneq
Thanks for this! I've been trying to find something quantitative about
modeling neurons for a while now but everything seems to be either basic
research ("when we poke the rat we get 50hZ spikes of 5mV in the temporal
lobe" type information) or handwavey qualitative pop-sci ("neurons link
together to make a magical biological computer"). This is great. :)

------
mzitelli
Such a great article, during college I made a simple simulation connecting
40000 Izhikevich neurons in a squared layout, which generated some neat
behaviors [1] - your article helped me understand better what was happening
there. However I still find myself curious about the visible patters that
emerge, would be great to have an article covering the dynamics of multiple
neurons.

[1] - [https://vimeo.com/25477585](https://vimeo.com/25477585)

------
donquichotte
Nice! It bothers me a bit that in the first scroll plot, it says "input
current (mV): -5" \- not only because current is measured in A, but also
because I don't know how the input is applied and how the membrane potential
is measured.

------
return1
this is awesome - i ll be recommending it as an intro to students interested
in comp-neuro .

------
pests
I've always been interested in this aspect of neuroscience but didn't realize
'computational' was a sub-field of its own. This is an amazing discovery for
me. Can anyone else recommend any articles or (online) courses?

~~~
alphydan
Also, the reference at the bottom of the article is a classic introductory
text in the field:

[https://www.indiebound.org/book/9780262541855](https://www.indiebound.org/book/9780262541855)

Or the free textbook from Izhikevich:
[https://www.izhikevich.org/publications/dsn.pdf](https://www.izhikevich.org/publications/dsn.pdf)

------
Dawny33
Very nicely written.

The way dynamical systems are explained is nice and refreshing, esp keeping
novices in mind.

Definitely recommending to the team.

------
ribrars
Well done, this is both comprehensive and interactive.

